# Anzahl Webs pro Kunde



## -Andreas- (28. März 2009)

Hallo, ich habe einen Kunden, dem habe ich 21 Webs angelegt. Wenn er sich unter seinem Kundennamen an ISPConfig anmeldet sieht er aber nur 20.

Ist das ein Fehler oder so gewollt?
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das zu ändern?

Andreas


----------



## Till (28. März 2009)

welche ispconfig version?


----------



## Wh1sper (28. März 2009)

*Version:* 2.2.30


----------



## Till (29. März 2009)

Du kannst mal versuchen das web mit dem move website tool zu einem anderen Client zu verschieben und dann wieder zurück zu dem ersten client, der die Seite nicht sieht.


----------



## -Andreas- (29. März 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Du kannst mal versuchen das web mit dem move website tool zu einem anderen Client zu verschieben und dann wieder zurück zu dem ersten client, der die Seite nicht sieht.


Danke das es unter Tools die Funktion gibt hatte ich ganz übersehen, habe ihm jetzt einen zweiten Kunden angelegt und die Webs verschoben.
Das passt auch ganz gut, da er für jemand anderen Webs verwaltet und ich die damit gleich mal getrennt habe.

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe.


----------

